# Mir is laaaangweilig!Euch auch?Hier Videos!



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

http://pc.gamespy.com/dor/objects/748723/w...ire_072308.html


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

Mir is áuch laaaangweilig spiel zur zeit nur wow offline will war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (15. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> Mir is áuch laaaangweilig spiel zur zeit nur wow offline will war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie kann man wow offline spielen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (15. August 2008)

Mir ist nicht langweilig, da ich im mom nen paar Retrospiele ausgepackt habe (Wiz1-7)
Aber recht hast du schon, will auch endlich ZOCKEN!

Ein freundlich...WAAAAAAAAAGH! Mugrim *gg*


----------



## Mugrim (15. August 2008)

Man kann WoW offline spielen (Privatserver)...Nur ob es Spaß macht....


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

ich versuch grad nen Zwerg Jäger auf level 10 zu bekommen bei meinem Gäste account damit ich ein bisserl Pvp machen kann!Aber das is sooo fad!


----------



## Rayon (15. August 2008)

gegen die Langeweile spiele ich Beta! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (15. August 2008)

Haha!
Sehr schön...Will auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust* Poser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hust*


----------



## Rayon (15. August 2008)

Naja, Open Beta dürfte ja bald irgendwann starten. Ich gönns euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (15. August 2008)

hmm mir is nich langweillig ich les n buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (15. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> gegen die Langeweile spiele ich Beta!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der ist gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








Werd ich aber auch, wenn die Arbeit endlich vorbei ist...


----------



## evilcore (15. August 2008)

Gegen die langweile Flame ich euch weil ich keine Beta habe, ihr aber schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Sende Beta account Daten per Pm, danke, ich verspreche ich log mich erst dann ein wenn du nich mehr on bist!Schick mir ne Pn wann das ist*g*


----------



## evilcore (15. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Sende Beta account Daten per Pm, danke, ich verspreche ich log mich erst dann ein wenn du nich mehr on bist!Schick mir ne Pn wann das ist*g*



Wenn das einer macht kriegst du 10 Euro von mir^^


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

So bin jetzt lvl 7!WoW ist soooooo fad in dem lvl hoffe ich bin bald lvl 10 dann kann ich Warsong


----------



## evilcore (15. August 2008)

Hf beim Zerfleischt werden.
/+1 Beiträge


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

weiß nicht ma was ich in der beta machen soll kenn die quests weiß welchen char ich spielen will danke beta acc vpm freund denke ma das die am Dienstag mehr sagen werden wenn der trailer kommt vl steht am ende ja: meldet euch jetzt an oder son scheiß ^^


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

ehrlich gesagt wäre es mir lieber, wenn ich bei der WAR seite neu lade und als neuste News da steht "Pre-Order-Beta läuft an! Jetzt anmelden"  oder so in der Richtung. Dann könnte ich meinen Urlaub sinnvoll nutzen


----------



## HGVermillion (15. August 2008)

Ich spiel Drakensang wenn mir langweilig ist, solange mir meine Grafikkarte das spiel nicht wieder zerschießt. Und wenn natürlich die Beta starten würd hätte ich endlich mein Ziel erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harvok (15. August 2008)

Habe mich heute für den Dark Age of Camelot Testaccount registriert und hab erstmal 2 Wochen was zu tun^^


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Harvok schrieb:


> Habe mich heute für den Dark Age of Camelot Testaccount registriert und hab erstmal 2 Wochen was zu tun^^


 
hm die Idee is gar ned so schlecht. Muss ich auch gleich mal danach googlen. Denn als DAoC rauskam, hatte ich noch kein gut funktionierendes Internet und dann kam ja eh irgendwann WoW raus.


----------



## Seraphyz (15. August 2008)

Daoc Testaccount kann man doch nur 10 Tage testen oder???oO


----------



## Harvok (15. August 2008)

Seraphyz schrieb:


> Daoc Testaccount kann man doch nur 10 Tage testen oder???oO



Auf der Website steht 14 Tage.


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

ok alle, die DAoC nicht haben, laden sich nu die Testversion runter und dann chatten wir da über WAR ;>


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

ok welcher Server?


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> ok welcher Server?



naja müsste dazu erstmal wissen, welche server es gibt. Lad ja immer noch alles runter... bin aber schon bei 1%^^


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

so dauert 3 stunden das downloaden*g* sag bescheid welcher server


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Whoa gz^^
@ Duranir


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Back grad vor lauter langeweile einen Zimt strudel!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Bekomm ich ein Stück? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harvok (15. August 2008)

Ich bin auf dem Server Avalon


----------



## Terratec (15. August 2008)

Hilft Zimtstrudelbacken gegen Langeweile? Dann würde ich das auch mal probieren...*gähn*


----------



## Baruh13 (15. August 2008)

hehe ich mach auch mit =)


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

ok 2% ole ole -,-
über 3gb und das mit ner Download rate von knapp 100 KB/Sek... aber seitdem das hier zum Thema geworden is, is die rate noch geringer geworden^^ Anscheinend laden sich grad mehrere das Spiel runter


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Ich habs schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Kannste ja ne Kurzbeschreibung reinhauen, wie du den Zimtstrudel backst. Vielleicht machen da ja auch paar mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magador (15. August 2008)

Hi Leuts,

mir geht es nicht anders als euch. Ich habe jetzt im Herald gelesen "Account Center - Now Open". Was ist wen ich dort ein Account erstelle und mein PO-Key eingebe? Bekomm ich dan die englische Version oder kann sich da jeder anmelden?

Wär super wen jemand darüber bescheid weiß weil mein englisch nicht mehr so toll ist... ist schon lang her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Ich denke das ist nur für die PO der USA daher wird der Key wahrscheinlich falsch sein.


----------



## Kalyptus (15. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> gegen die Langeweile spiele ich Beta!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja wie alle nette, gutaussehenden, nicht spammende andere Menschen auch !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Öhm welches Volk wollen wir denn bei DAoC spielen?^^ 

und zu der Frage wegen der englischen Seite: Schick mal Link rein, damit ich das mal anschaun kann^^


----------



## Magador (15. August 2008)

Ok. Vom Herald ist der Link Herald-Link

und das Account managment system ist Account-Managment


----------



## Harvok (15. August 2008)

Duranir schrieb:


> Öhm welches Volk wollen wir denn bei DAoC spielen?^^
> 
> und zu der Frage wegen der englischen Seite: Schick mal Link rein, damit ich das mal anschaun kann^^



Hab Albion als Volk gewählt.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Ich wär für Hibernia aber eigentlich ists egal^^


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Harvok schrieb:


> Hab Albion als Volk gewählt.



ok Albion also. gutgut. Bin schon bei 8% in Worten: ACHT!
Aber wenn die Beta eh erst so spät anfängt (leider), machen mir die paaaaar Stunden warten auf DAoC auch keine Sorgen mehr...


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Ich mach ihn ganz einfach! Kannst entweder mit Germ oder Backpulchver machen wie du willst!

1/2 Kilo Mehl
1 Ei 
1 Backerl Vanille Zucker
2 Esslöffel brauner Zucker
mit Milch verühren bis halt der Teig entsteht

ausrollen Butterstückerl auf den ausgerollten Teig und Zimt verstreuen!
noch Zucker drauf.
Zusammenrollen in eine Form geben! Wenn du jetzt noch willst kannst noch aussen Butter, Zimt und Zucker drauf tun!Aber da ich das ja dann mit Honig und Milch esse lass ich das weg*g*

dann bei Stufe 4 beim Gasofen schätze mal 150-180° solange drin lassen bis er aussen schön Goldbraun ist!


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Also ich find, das war nu die beste Info des Tages ;>


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

hab mir mal die Grafik angesehn von Daoc!Die ist ja gut find ich!dachted as spiel ist voll alt!Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> hab mir mal die Grafik angesehn von Daoc!Die ist ja gut find ich!dachted as spiel ist voll alt!Bin schon gespannt



Alte Spiele sind eh die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und DAoC is bissl älter und hat dennoch ne sehr gute Grafik was ich so gesehn hab. Das spricht für sich, oder?^^


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Jop! Aber kannst dich dann auf Warhammer freun die Grafik ist erst super!Zwar sicher nicht auf meinem aktuellen Pc aber zu Weihnachten dann!


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Jop! Aber kannst dich dann auf Warhammer freun die Grafik ist erst super!Zwar sicher nicht auf meinem aktuellen Pc aber zu Weihnachten dann!



Naja ich habs AOC zu verdanken, dass ich nen neuen Rechner hab. AoC hat mich im Groben und ganzen 2000 Euro gekostet -,-


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Hehe mir hat Daoc[ mit Aoc ersetzten da hat sich ein versprecher eingeschichen]nicht zugesagt ich warte jetzt schon 1 Jahr auf War ohne auch nur ein MMO gespielt zu haben!Langsam wirds Zeit

Was nehmen wir den für ein Volk?

Troll klingt gut oder Frostalf


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Hehe mir hat Daoc nicht zugesagt ich warte jetzt schon 1 Jahr auf War ohne auch nur ein MMO gespielt zu haben!Langsam wirds Zeit



Gut ich war 3 Jahre mit WoW beschäftigt. AOC hat mich auch nicht wirklich überzeugt... darum hoffe ich, dass die Beta bald zugänglich ist und wir das endlich mal antesten können. Und den Entwicklern auch helfen können (Was die Beta wohl auch als Sinn freigibt). 
Und ich hoffe du meintest AOC und nicht Daoc, so wie du geschrieben hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harvok (15. August 2008)

Duranir schrieb:


> Naja ich habs AOC zu verdanken, dass ich nen neuen Rechner hab. AoC hat mich im Groben und ganzen 2000 Euro gekostet -,-



Hab mir für AoC auch einen neuen Rechner gekauft aber nur für 500€, aber AoC hat eher enttäuscht.


----------



## Rayon (15. August 2008)

mich hat WAR 900 Euro gekostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Jop Aoc*g*Hoffe mann erfährt bald die W.A.R Servernamen und Typen damit man sich einen aussuchen kann gemeinsam, für alle die miteinander und gegeneinander spielen wollen


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Harvok schrieb:


> Hab mir für AoC auch einen neuen Rechner gekauft aber nur für 500€, aber AoC hat eher enttäuscht.



Ja und ausserdem muss man bei nem Spiel ab 18 eines bedenken: Der Anreiz für Kinder ist umso größer, um es zu spielen. Eltern kaufen das Spiel und Kinder zocken es. Und wenn es auch nicht die Uncut Fassung ist. Hauptsach Blut und die nackten Brüste der Frauen. Ich hab auch, wo ich klein war lieber die erwachsenen Filme gesehn. Weils einfach reizvoller ist. Das ist sogar ein Grund, dass ich mich darauf freue, dass WAR ab 12 ist. Denn dann ist der Anreiz vielleicht nicht ganz so groß. Und selbst wenn es ab 16 oder so wäre... An die Software rankommen, kann jeder. Sogar mit 6 wenn die Eltern es zulassen.


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

10%


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> 10%



HA! 19%. Ich habs als erster ;>


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Ich bin schon fertig. Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Ich bin schon fertig. Haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm verdammt^^ Ich hab mal meine Freude zu den Skaven und meine beiden Ratten, die ich daheim hab in meinem Mitgliederprofil geäussert^^


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

So nur zur Zweitwichtigsten Info des Tages: Bei mir gibts gleich Schweinshaxn zum essen muahaha. Download von DAoC is ja erst bei 23% -,- Hab also genügend Zeit über^^


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

guten hunger ^^


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

mhm Haxn


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

ich hoffe ihr ladet die eu version runter?Weil die Us version braucht ne Kreditkate und kann nur auf Us server zugreifen

http://r.goa.com/r?ref=daoc_download_Launc...etUpDAoC_DR.exe


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Wer würd denn jetzt alles mitspielen?


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

also ich wär dabei. Schau nur noch bis die 26% zu 100% werden. Derweilen ess ich genüsslich meinen Schweinshaxn neben dem Rechner uuuund räum mal im Spam Ordner auf. Der quillt über^^


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

ich lad grad bei 23 %


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Duranir schrieb:


> also ich wär dabei. Schau nur noch bis die 26% zu 100% werden. Derweilen ess ich genüsslich meinen Schweinshaxn neben dem Rechner uuuund räum mal im Spam Ordner auf. Der quillt über^^



Du Glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nicht wegen dem Spam eher wegen der Schweinshaxe^^


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

So Schweinshaxe war gut. Jetzt wirds Zeit, dass ich im Spam Ordner endlich mal für ruhe sorge. Da sind ja über 100 drin. Aber vorsichtig durchforsten. Evtl is ja was brauchbares dabei^^
Bin immo bei 36%... hoffe, das dauert nicht den ganzen Tag. Also mit DAoC


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

50 % Server Avalon oder?


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> 50 %



whot? Du hast mich überholt? Frechheit -,-


----------



## Harvok (15. August 2008)

Server: Avalon
Volk: Albion

PS: bin lvl 7^^


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

lad mit 200 kb mit dem Mythik updater runter


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Bin auch dabei ^^  66 kbps  -.-

aber liegt daran das ich den bf2 patch nebenbei zieh xD

Und da ich ganz schlau bin zieh ich mir erst den Client und dann hol ich mir die 14 tage  xD

@sparen
und dann noch 2 wochen dann is auch schon who da ^^

Wie issn des mit dem 14 tage probeacc? 

So wie bei WOW eingeschränkt oder kann man da alles machen


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Schon wer fertig?


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

51%  xD  geh aber pennen und machs dann morgen fertig  

Macht maln Fred wo wir dann spielen sollen ^^


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

ich bin eingschlafen aber bin jetzt ferig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. August 2008)

Ach mist ich hätt ja auch mitgemacht, habe aber vergessen das Spiel auf meine externe Festplatte zu tun bevor ich wieder XP installiert hab /: Und nochmal das Spiel so lange runter zu laden habe ich leider keine lust^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Ach das geht schnell xD

mach ich auch grade   Gogo kranak


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Wenn ich das mit HdRO oder EQ 2 vergleiche ist das wenig ^^


----------



## -Xero- (15. August 2008)

> So bin jetzt lvl 7!WoW ist soooooo fad in dem lvl hoffe ich bin bald lvl 10 dann kann ich Warsong



sich von warsong twinks onehitten lassen is viel spaßiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

die grafik ist ja Hammer nur die Animationen können nicht ganz mithalten und das Interface erschlagt einen ja fast*g*

Keiner redet oder ich hab keinen Chatchannel offen!Aber die grafik ist echt super das Wasser reflektiert alles, die Texturen sind voll fein!
Von der Grafik ist es wow total überlegen, nur Animationen und Menü zugänglichkeit da liegt wow vorne?


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Ich hatte es ja auch mal... und auf meinem damaligen PC sag WOW besser aus ^^
ich bin schon gespannt x


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Hehe das kann gut sein*g*
Bin Auf Avalon
Reich Albion
Name Havanal irgendwer hat mir Havamal geklaut bei 300 Spielern ist das echt ne leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ach das geht schnell xD
> 
> mach ich auch grade   Gogo kranak



hab mich neu vorhin neu bei DAoC angemeldet, musste dann die zugeschickten CD Keys eingeben aber die waren irgendiw falsch T_T wird also wohl nix


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Soo 76%  ich geh ins bett  xd
Morgen komm ich Havamal ^^
dann gehts ab xD


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Bhoa ich check bei Daoc grad mal wie ich angreife!Aber das Interface ist der Horror!

Von der halben Stunde was ich jetzt Daoc gespielt hab!Das einzige was Daoc bräuchte um Wow komplett zu ownen wären bessere Animationen und ein besseres Interface!
Mann kann ja über Wow sagen was man will, aber Interface und Umwelt Interaktion ist um Welten besser*g*


----------



## pirmin93 (16. August 2008)

Mir is auch langweilig^^
Werd aber weder jetzt anfangen DaoC zu spielen noch irgendwann WAR 
denn:
<<<<<ist Schüler mit grade mal für WoW ausreichendem PC
unterhaltet mich


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiel noch immer!Das spiel ist wirklich hammer gut, bin grad in einem solo Dungeon.Leider bricht mir das Interface noch immer das Genick, wodurch es sich für mich etwas steif spielt!
Ansonsten gefällts mir echt super, hätte es noch ein modernes Interface könnte das Spiel sicher heute noch soviele Spieler fesseln wie Herr der Ringe mindenstens!


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus war im Dungeon geh durch ein Portal und jetzt bin ich in den Hügel von Camelot!

grrrrr


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

so nachdem ich jetzt ne Zeitlang durch die Welt geirrt bin, habe ich den Weg ins Start Gebiet zurück gefunden!
Das Spiel gibt wenig Rückmeldung, für jemanden der Wow gewöhnt ist!Nichtsdestotrotz gefällt mir das Spiel wirklich gut, auch wenn ich im Moment noch wie ein blinder durch den Wald lauf!


----------



## sevendays5 (16. August 2008)

jo, das war auch der grund warum ich daoc wieder gelöscht habe. man darf nicht zuerst wow dann daoc spielen =))

aber es gibt ja 2 oder 3 ui addons zu daoc.


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

überall gibs Portale!Portal hierhin Portal dorthin, wie soll man da als noob durchblicken*g* phuuuuuh


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Nergal verdammt seist du!Warum kämpfst du nicht mir mir!Ernsthaft wie bekomm ich Nergal wach?


----------



## paxa (16. August 2008)

hm warum saugst du dir nicht ein anderes ui dann gehts leichter ich kenn keinen der immer noch das alte hat =) 
vieleicht sieht man sich 
aber wenn dann im bg ^^ einmal hib immer hib


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Das UI erinnert mich stark an Lineage II ^^  von daher werd ich damit perfekt klarkommen


EHHH *Sob*  des spiel mag mich net... 

ich komm rein ... dann erstma verschwinden alle charaktere und 5 sec später  Verbindungsabbruch -.-

ich glaub ich starte mal neu.... der läuft schon 2 tage durch xD


----------



## Cwn (16. August 2008)

Als jemand, der jahrelang DAoC gespielt hat, ist es interessant zu sehen, wie andere Menschen das Spiel erfahren, auch wenn es mittlerweile ein recht altes ist. Ausserdem finde ich es als lobenswert, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht, eigene Meinung zu bildet und nicht auf voreingenommene Stimmen hört. DAoC ist noch immer ein sehr gutes Spiel und sollte man den Gerüchten Glauben schenken, könnte es ein Abo-Kombo geben, die es erlaubt DAoC und W.A.R. gleichzeitig zu spielen. Ob das stimmt, wird sich noch herausstellen.
Berichtet bitte weiter über euere spannenden Eindrücke.


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Für jemanden der das Wow Interface gewohnt ist, ist Daoc schon merkwürdig,Die Grafik von Daoc blässt die von Wow aber sowas von weg dafür ist das Interface von Wow besser und lässt einen leichter in die Welt eintauchen!
Aber jetzt wo ich Daoc nun mittlerweile 7 Stunden(oh Mann*g*) erlebe, gefällts mir sehr!Aber ohne Handbuch ist es ein Horror sich zurecht zufinden!
Da gabs einen Dämonen Nergal, aber leider hab ich die Quest nie gefunden um gegen ihn zu kämpfen(Verdammt)
Dann bin ich es nicht gewohnt mir zu merken wo ich die Quests herhab!Zwar leuchten die Leute die Quests haben aber wenn cih die Quest fertig hab leuchtet der boden 
nicht mehr!

Hab auch schon nen netten Mitspieler getroffen der wollte mir gleich 19 g schenken!Aber bei einem Test account ist das überflüssig dann hat er mich durch einen High level dungeon gezogen. Tada 20 gold hab ich jetzt*g*
Das Spiel hat echt viel zu bieten!
Schade das ich erst mit Wow zu den MMOs gekommen bin und nie richtig Daoc erleben konnte!


----------



## Ghexy (16. August 2008)

bei daoc lvlst du nich wirklich mit quests, eigentlich nur mit grinden, was aber trotzdem fix geht


----------



## Amorelian (16. August 2008)

Ghexy schrieb:


> bei daoc lvlst du nich wirklich mit quests, eigentlich nur mit grinden, was aber trotzdem fix geht



Das stimmt so nicht mehr seit dem Catacombs Addon, denn seit Catacombs, was so ziemlich zeitnah mit WoW erschien, kann man auch nur durch questen 50 werden.


----------



## Ghexy (16. August 2008)

ich hab seid ich nen 50er ench hatte nur noch twinks mit petlvln gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Meins geht net -.-
ich krieg dauernd disconnects und grafikfehler ......

Hilfe ^^



Ey des spiel kackt voll ab -.-


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Und ich kann mit meinem Kundi keineneinzigen Pfeil abschiessen!Bogen Schadensart Stoss!Aber hab nir Stich schüsse keine ahnung wieso!

Hab heraus gefunden mann muss zum Bogen manuell wechseln!


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

Bei mir wirds wohl doch was, lade grade das Speil runter mit 230 Kb/s^^


----------



## Daviii (16. August 2008)

Was das Topic und das Video angeht: Paul Barnett IS great...^^


----------



## Thaler (16. August 2008)

Na dann werde ich mich euch auch mal anschließen^^


----------



## Ineluki-OA (16. August 2008)

Hab auch noch 3 neue Videos zu WAR gefunden

http://www.gametrailers.com/game/1026.html

Die Grafik sieht inzwischen richtig gut aus oder?


----------



## Sorzzara (16. August 2008)

Stimmt, und sie würde noch besser aussehen, wenn bei Gametrailers.com die Videos nicht immer auf fast Handyformat runter verpixelt wären =)

Dennoch gute Videos, Gott ich freu mich schon auf die Bastionstreppe *g*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

wieso ist da soviel abstand zwischen Monster und zwerg voll scheisse

und wieso gehen die monster erst auf atcke wenn man direkt neben ihnen seht? auch unrealistisch...


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

Also ich habe DAoC jetzt ca. eine Stunde gespielt und finde es Klasse. Ich mag leider die Rassen alle nicht. Ich finds cool das man so viele Rüstungsteile anlegen kann und die Tickets für die Mounts gefallen mir auch. Der erste eindruck von dem Spiel ist ziemlich gut, hoffe das es bei WAR auch so sein wird.


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Ich bin auf Avalon
Albion!Werd ein bisschen wäter wieder spieln!

Havanal heiss ich Havamal hat schon wer*g*


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

die Videos find ich toll, vorallem das mit der Chrakter erstellung. Da freu ich mich drauf^^


----------



## crazypeter (16. August 2008)

beta acounts pls


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

crazypeter schrieb:


> beta acounts pls




Jaa das wollen wir alle.....

Aber wir schreibens net so rein.....


Und DaoC geht immer noch net -.-

Des nervt richtig -.-

Es geht 10 Sekunden und dann Disconnect ohne weiteren Grund....

Des is Ganzgenau des selbe Problem des ich bei Battlefield 2 hab -.- 

Und des ganze trotz Formatierung und alles neudraufmaching -.-


Ich kotz langsam echt ab .....


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Hui Daoc is Hammer aber finds voll anstregend das die ganze Umweltinteraktion im chatfenster stattfinded!Muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen!


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

hast du über Wireless? sonst probier mal Portforwarding!


----------



## Tic0 (16. August 2008)

Zum Topicvideo... finde Paul Barnett auch Klasse. Der ist da halt einfach voll dabei...
Hoffe er erzählt uns wieder was feines wenn die NDA gefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (16. August 2008)

Ich werd mich glaub auch mal anschließen bin erlich gesagt grad aber im stess und kann net lesen wo genau ihr jetzt alle seit und welches reich :/ kann einer so net sein und mir per pm mal schreiben wo ihr zockt?

Und macht ihr dann nen clan oder so auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so was wie "Buffed wartet auf war" oder so ^^?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (16. August 2008)

Schreibts lieber mal hier rein^^


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Hui Daoc is Hammer aber finds voll anstregend das die ganze Umweltinteraktion im chatfenster stattfinded!Muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen!
> hier noch mehr Videos....
> [/url]



Na wenn das mal kein NDA verstoß ist.

Kann daher nichts zu den Aussagen des Videoerstellers sagen und evtl. Fehler berichtigen


----------



## Ineluki-OA (16. August 2008)

Ein NDA Verstoß und noch kein Moderator da und den Link gelöscht? Kann ja eigentlich gar nicht sein^^


----------



## Sorzzara (16. August 2008)

Ob die jetzt gegen die NDA verstossen oder nicht, thx fürs Posten, kannte beide noch nicht, und SIE WAREN EINFACH GEIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (17. August 2008)

Bin noch immer auf Avalon
Reich: Albion
Name:Havanal Kundschafter lvl 7


----------



## Grimson (17. August 2008)

Wenn mir langweilig ist gucke ich ins Buffed-Forum und lache über die Leute, die immernoch glauben dass W.A.R. gut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und ja ich hab einen Beta Account)


----------



## neon1705 (17. August 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist gucke ich ins Buffed-Forum und lache über die Leute, die immernoch glauben dass W.A.R. gut wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wen du nen beta account hast und dir war kein spass macht weist ja drückste da bei mir auf PM und schickst mal bitte account daten und so ne dann helf ich dir gegen die langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (17. August 2008)

Ja voll gemein das alle denen das Spiel nicht gefällt und ne Beta haben trotzdem auf ihren Keys sitzen bleiben anstatt sie weiter zu geben!

Not fair*g*


----------



## Yiraja (17. August 2008)

joah is ganz nett wenn man n beta key hat xD


----------



## Havamal (17. August 2008)

http://warhammeronline.tv/video/265/city-of-altdorf
http://warhammeronline.tv/video/266/the-inevitable-city
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa6zafw0x8c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t6klZ97pJY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIMIwh8BTlg...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01P2pKYjKEo...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdwtsZGBPvQ...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elpagpLueIM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPW4egU5v8k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLVE5QpyL34...feature=related


----------



## Emokeksii (17. August 2008)

Besonders würd ich nicht jeden ömel der hier ins forum kommt das auch gleich glauben besonders bei menschen die nicht kapieren das es leute gibt denen was spaß macht was einen selber nicht gefällt =P darum tragen wir auch nicht alle die gleichen klamoten und darum gibts auch genug menschen die wow nicht mögen.

Habs jetzt auch fertig geladen und werds heute abend auch mal auf dem server Albion spielen und ne waffenmeisterin machen.


----------



## neon1705 (17. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Besonders würd ich nicht jeden ömel der hier ins forum kommt das auch gleich glauben besonders bei menschen die nicht kapieren das es leute gibt denen was spaß macht was einen selber nicht gefällt =P darum tragen wir auch nicht alle die gleichen klamoten und darum gibts auch genug menschen die wow nicht mögen.
> 
> Habs jetzt auch fertig geladen und werds heute abend auch mal auf dem server Albion spielen und ne waffenmeisterin machen.



keksi du bist gemein komm gib mir deine account daten denk dran ich hatte dir mal nen buddy key für AOC gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. August 2008)

Hava du Videoautomat ^^

sind aber n paar tolle dinger dabei


----------



## Havamal (17. August 2008)

Ohne Beta was bleibt einen schon übrig*g*


----------



## Kranak90 (17. August 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> keksi du bist gemein komm gib mir deine account daten denk dran ich hatte dir mal nen buddy key für AOC gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso erstellst du dir nicht selber einen Dark Age of Camelot Account? So schwer ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. August 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist gucke ich ins Buffed-Forum und lache über die Leute, die immernoch glauben dass W.A.R. gut wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wenn ich so nen scheiss lese, trauer ich darum, dass die NDA noch besteht, denn sonst könnt ich die Leute mit guten argumenten vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Sorzzara (17. August 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist gucke ich ins Buffed-Forum und lache über die Leute, die immernoch glauben dass W.A.R. gut wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Uhuuu, wir haben einen neuen Mister Creative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal überlegen...das hirnlose Idiotenargument "W.A.R wird schlecht, und ich bin in der Beta" hatten wir nun schon....drölfzwanzig mal? Aber deine Vorgänger, die leider von uns gegangenen Arthas_Menethil und Mymythos (Rest in Peace thx @ Tikume *g*) haben das, ganz ehrlich jetzt mal, vieeeeeeeel kreativer, und vor allem glaubwürdiger rübergebracht^^

Was heute schon alles als Flame durchgeht...Jungs, das ist doch kein Flame, das ist nichtmal Wattebauschwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, kratzt euch ein paar Argumente zusammen und *versucht* wenigstens halbeloquent und glaubwürdig rüberzukommen, okay? Dann werden wir uns auch eingehend mit euch befassen (Auch wenn die Gespräche kurz und einseitig sein werden *g*)

Bis dahin, hier dein Kübel und deine Schaufel...und jetzt setzt du dich wieder in den Sandkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Credo (17. August 2008)

Wie mein verstorbener Großvater so schön sagte:"Jeder Mensch hat das Recht dumm zu sein, doch manche nutzen dieses Recht ständig aus." *g* Ja, Ja über diesen Satz müssten echt einige nachdenken.


----------



## neon1705 (17. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Wieso erstellst du dir nicht selber einen Dark Age of Camelot Account? So schwer ist das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh ups hab gedacht sie spiel war beta...omg wie peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *wegrenn*


----------



## Alpp (18. August 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist gucke ich ins Buffed-Forum und lache über die Leute, die immernoch glauben dass W.A.R. gut wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja schlechter als die Stunlock und Fearorgien (gepaart mit albern rumhüpfenden Heildruiden und Gnominen mit pinken Haaren) bei WoW KANN War garnicht sein...


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

http://www.jeuxvideo.tv/video/warhammer-on...tml#view:249918
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIA0UlqmwD0


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

http://www.jeuxvideo.tv/video/warhammer-on...tml#view:241000
Hier noch eins der Anfang ist französich aber dann englisch


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. August 2008)

Danke, gleich mal angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

auf seite 7 sind noch ein paar die ich noch nicht kannte und hoffe ihr auch noch nicht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrGg2SqZ9bA...feature=related
nicht warhammer aber eina anderes grossartiges game!


----------

